# If you want my body, and you think I'm sexy...



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Mister is not the most masculine of male golden retrievers, and I love him for it! He's still loveable, super-friendly, goofy, playful, sweet, and a lap sitter, but he's a peanut (48 lbs) and very fine boned. As my mother-in-law says, "He's a bit of a pansy". *ANY*way... I caught this pic of him on the stairs and couldn't help but think he was posing for a centerfold or something!  

I hope no one takes offense to the thread title!

So does anyone else have "sexy" poses of their dogs, whether female OR male?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Come on baby let me know!!! 

haha that pics cute. I dont think I have Tucker in any sexy poses just retarded ones LOL.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Well if that isn't a "Come hither" look, I don't know what is.

He's so sweet and just adorable.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

oooooh he's is a cutie. He sure knows how to work it.
_______________________________
Here's Charlie at his finest. I posted it before but here it is again. We could make a calendar for the lady goldens with these HOT studs....LOL


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> oooooh he's is a cutie. He sure knows how to work it.
> _______________________________
> Here's Charlie at his finest. I posted it before but here it is again. We could make a calendar for the lady goldens with these HOT studs....LOL


And Charlie has been considerate enough to grow a lot of fur in his, um, boy region so as not to be too pretentious!  

I was just looking at his avatar today and actually wondered how Sunny's picture got there! I have one of her in that same pose and they just look SO similar! (If you want to send me the original, I could fix his eyes for you...I love doing that sort of stuff, esp. to make a great pic really frameable!) PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> And Charlie has been considerate enough to grow a lot of fur in his, um, boy region so as not to be too pretentious!
> 
> I was just looking at his avatar today and actually wondered how Sunny's picture got there! I have one of her in that same pose and they just look SO similar! (If you want to send me the original, I could fix his eyes for you...I love doing that sort of stuff, esp. to make a great pic really frameable!) PM me if you're interested.


WOW, that would be great...Thanks...I actually have an 8 X 10 of that pic on the wall but I had no idea how to fix the eyes. I'll try to find the original & send it to you. It might take a while though, I have hundreds of them...LOL Thanks again


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I am not even going to show that to Emmy! lol...too funny.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, LMAO!! That is hysterical. I love the tile and picture fits so well. What a cute pic.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL that is just a riot. Mister is a real poser.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The Golden Casanova!!!!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

That picture is so funny! ROFL

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I forgot to add......I love his name..........


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Mister, you don't call or write. What happened? Didn't we have a great time together? Am I the only one who felt the chemistry? We led the pack on that hike...you and me. It can be like that again...

~Marty


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry Karen...he pushed me away from the keyboard. Mister is such a little minx! Wherever did you get him?? :


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Mister, you don't call or write. What happened? Didn't we have a great time together? Am I the only one who felt the chemistry? We led the pack on that hike...you and me. It can be like that again...
> 
> ~Marty


OK. Now THAT got me laughing out loud!! A true LOL!!!:roflmao:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG!! What a darling picture...I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Sorry Karen...he pushed me away from the keyboard. Mister is such a little minx! Wherever did you get him?? :


Some pet shop somewhere... or was it a puppy mill?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Very appropiate thread title. LOL


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Very appropiate thread title. LOL


And doesn't it just get Rod Stewart going through your head all day?  I did that for you, Sunshine Goldens!:bowl:


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

hil-ar-ious photo.. thanks for sharing


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> And doesn't it just get Rod Stewart going through your head all day?  I did that for you, Sunshine Goldens!:bowl:


You are the bane of my existence.  I hate that you are so much better at that than I am..........


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What a great expression,he has!.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Mister...you sexy beast you!!! :


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

Giving you the eye!! How cute!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hahaha I love that song- especially remake by a group whose name I can't even say here LOL

"woof woof"


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh i'm sure we've heard (read) worse.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> And doesn't it just get Rod Stewart going through your head all day?  I did that for you, Sunshine Goldens!:bowl:


I wasn;t going to cop to that but I have cursed you a couple o ftimes this morning while I am unpacking boxes and singing that.

Hooch <-- weak minded any way lots of things get stuck up there and replay and replay 

Hooch <-- weak minded any way lots of things get stuck up there and replay and replay

Hooch <-- weak minded any way lots of things get stuck up there and replay and replay


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Let me make sure Lucy and Desi aren't looking. . . ok, safe.

Mister, you are the sexy! What a great picture!

It's nice to have you back and posting. I've always enjoyed seeing Mister, Sunny, and those cute boys of yours. We missed them while you were gone.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I wasn;t going to cop to that but I have cursed you a couple of times this morning while I am unpacking boxes and singing that.


*Mwahhaaahaaaahaaaa!!!!!*:satan:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

desilu said:


> Let me make sure Lucy and Desi aren't looking. . . ok, safe.
> 
> Mister, you are the sexy! What a great picture!
> 
> It's nice to have you back and posting. I've always enjoyed seeing Mister, Sunny, and those cute boys of yours. We missed them while you were gone.


Thanks! It's nice to be missed! Just can't get too addicted, just can't get too addicted....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

:wavey: Hey, good to see you! 
Couldn't post very quickly till the slobber from Sadie and Loo looking at Mister's "bedroom eyes" dried up on the keyboard, lol.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, what a pose  Definitely a lover!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's a pic of Mist when we first got him as a foster. He's had to take several courses in how to achieve the sexy look and how to work on the bedroom eyes! This is a classic "before" picture!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, now you're going to have to entertain the ladies! Jazz is drooling all over the screen!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one sexy look. Love it.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Man, that is the CUTEST picture!! Mister is a hunk!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That picture is priceless, Mister is the Man.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

I love it...he definitely has that "come hither" look on his face.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry I just had to take a look at this pic again, it is so **** cute!!


----------

